# Fifth Sepulcher - Short Combat-adventure



## Rayex (Jun 4, 2008)

I'm looking for 4-5 people for a short 1-shot adventure from the Legends of Lair Instant Adventure series.

While I've been a player for some years now, Im quite new to the DM scene. So in addition to my SoG game I would like to try my hands on a higher level game. Consider this game a place for me to try out how things work at this level ("High" level for me, yes), from this side of the Screen.

Inspired by Jemal's labyrinth combat game and the fact that I do this to test out more stuff than "just" character interaction, this will be a (mostly) combat focused little thing.
Also, I know 4e will be out soon, but my economy tells me it will be a while yet before I can put my hands on that, so will be in 3.5

Starting level 12
Stats: 36 point buy.
HP: Max first level, then average+1 levels thereafter.
88,000 gold.
Sources: At the moment Im only in posession of Php, dmg, MM, MM3. Complete arcane, divine, warrior and adventurer. 
Unearthed Arcana: Racial variants and class variants allowed. 
Material from other sources might be OK if you supply the info I need.

As a last note, everything submitted will have to be approved. Meaning I reserve myself the right of saying no to anything.


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*The Fifth Sepulcher*


No sooner had you announced your names to the guards who stood upon the gates of Brynmoor, than you were rushed with all due haste to the castle and told that you would soon be granted audience before the King. Now you wait in the empty throne room.

A royal fanfare sounds from unseen trumpets, and a concealed panel behind the throne slips aside. A man who must be King Daqan steps through it and stands before you. You see a sadness in his eyes that is well masked, but not hidden.

_"A forthnight ago a man was killed within the very walls of this castle. And in the days since then one deadly murder after another has been commited, and we have found ourselves helpless to thwart them. We know the undead lie behind these horrendous atrocities, but we do not know how or why. They strike without warning, entering our most secure chambers.
Then, two days ago..."_ His voice trails off, and he stands motionless through a tense silence.

_"Two days ago, my daughter was kidnapped from her chambers. They have taken her. I know not where I..."_ His voice breaks, and his face twists in anguish. Then, as quickly as the moment came, it is gone. His voice is that of granite and steel, and his eyes pierce deeply into your own.

_"My finest knights fight against the hordes on the frontier, and I fear that tgere remains none within this city with skill enough to save us from this evil which has descended upon our realm. Will you help us?"

"Will you help me?"_


----------



## Halford (Jun 4, 2008)

Sign me up, always ready for some high level badassery.  What I play depends upon the books available, but if Complete Warrior is available I am leaning towards a Dervish.

Can we assume starting DMG wealth per level?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 4, 2008)

hey, sounds like fun! i have this character from a dead thread (over zelous Paladins- the dm went ot forth ed) :

[sblock=gerard hampton]

[sblock=GERARD HAMPTON]
work in progress

```
[b]str[/b]   12   +1   4 pt     rogue 2/sorcerer 1     cl 3
[b]dex[/b]   15   +2   8 pt     hp:19      exp: 3000
[b]con[/b]   14   +2   6 pt     bab:+1     grapp: +2
i[b]nt[/b]   15   +2   8 pt     Init: +6
[b]wis[/b]   12   +1   4 pt  
[b]chr[/b]   15   +2   8 pt

[b][u]COMBAT:[/b] [/u] 

[b]SAVES:  base abil   misc  total[/b]
[u]Fort[/u]      0      +2     --      +2
[u]Reflex[/u]    3      +2     --      +5
[u]will[/u]      2      +1     --      +3

[b]ARMOR:[/b]

[B][U]ARMOR CLASS;[/u][/b]   15
[B][U]TOUCH[/B][/U]           13
[B][U]FLATFOOTED:[/B][/U]    12

[b]type[/b]           [b]bonus:[/b] [b]max dex:[/b] [b]sp fail:[/b] [b]ACP: [/b] [b]Mv:[/b]   [b]wt[/b]
[u]Leather armor[/u]     +2      +6        10%     -0    30     15.0 
dodge (feat)      +1
dex               +2

[b]WEAPONSs:[/b]
[u][b]              att   dam     crit   range  type[/u][/b]
[u]Rapier[/u]           +3   d6 +1   18-20/X2   ---      P
[u]Lite Cross bow[/u]   +2   d8      19-20/x2   80       P
[u]Dagger[/u]           +3   d4 +1   19-20/x2   10      P/S
[u]Mace, lite[/u]       +3   d6 +1      x2      ---      B

[b][u]SKILLS AND FEATS:[/b][/u]

[b]FEATS:[/b]
Sneak attack (class)
Trap finding (class)
Evasion (class)
Practiced Spellcaster (exch for summ familiar (class))
Improved Inititive (Human)
Dodge (char lev 1)
Weapon Finesse (Char lev 3)

[u]Skill points[/u] 60

[b]SKILLS:[/b]                  Ranks Abil  misc    total
Appraise (r) int          +2     +2   --       +4
Balence (r) dex           +2     +2   --       +4
Bluff (r,S) cha           +1     +2   --       +3
Climb (r) str             +3     +1   --       +4
Conctr (S) con            +2     +2   --       +4
Craft , carving(r,S) int  +1     +2   --       +3
Dciph Script (r) int      +1     +2   --       +3
Diplomacy (r) cha         +1     +2   --       +3
Disable Dev (r) int       +4     +2   --       +6
Disguise (r) cha          +1     +2   --       +3
Esc Art (r) dex           +2     +2   --       +4
Gath info (r) cha         +2     +2   --       +4
Hide (r) dex              +4     +2   --       +6
Jump (r) str              +2     +1   --       +3
Know: Arcana (S) int      +1     +2   --       +3
Know: local (r) int       +1     +2   --       +3
Listen (r) wis            +4     +1   --       +5
Move silent (r) dex       +4     +2   --       +6
Open Locks (r) dex        +4     +2   --       +6
Search (r) int            +4     +2   --       +6
Sense Motive (r) wis      +1     +1   --       +2
Slight of Hand (r) dex    +2     +2   --       +4
Spell Craft (S) int       +1     +2   --       +3
Spot (r)wis               +4     +1   --       +5
Swim (r) str              +1     +1   --       +2
Tumble (r) dex            +4     +2   --       +6
Use Mag Dev (r) cha       +1     +2   --       +3
Use Rope (r) dex          +1     +2   --       +3



[b][u]LANGUAGES:[/b][/u] Keldonian (Beyan), Trade, Dormithien, Caven

[b][u]SPELLS:(casts spells at up to +4 levs from feat: praticed spell caster)[/u] 
Casts as third level)[/b]

[b]spells per day:       spells known:[/b]
lv 0: 5 + 1 (cha) = 6     4
lv 1: 3 + 1 (cha) = 4     2

[b]SPELL LIST:[/b]
[i]* denotes spell compendium[/i]

[u][b]0 level:[/u][/b]
Acid Splash
Disrupt Undead
*Silent Portal
*Stick

[u][b]1st level:[/u][/b]
magic missle
*low light vision

[b][u]EQUIPMENT:[/b][/u]        [b]cost      weight[/b]
[i]** denotes magic item compendium[/i]

leather armor        10.00      15.0 lb

Rapier,mw, +1      2320.00       2.0
Xbow, lt             35.00       4.0
   boltws, mw x20   140.00       2.0
Dagger x3             6.00       3.0
mace, lt              5.00       4.0

Backpack              2.00       2.0
Bedroll               0.10       5.0
Flint/steel           1.0       ----
Grapple               1.0        4.0
Rope, silk (100')    20.00       5.0
rataions x7           3.50       7.0
sunrods x6           14.00       6.0
carving tools         5.00       5.0
spell comp pouch      5.00       2.0
thieve's tools, mw  100.00       2.0
whetstone             0.02       1.0
torch                 0.05       5.0 
case, scroll          1.00       0.5
explorer's oputfit    ---       ----

[b]SPECIAL ITEMS:[/b]
[u]**Armband of elusive action[/u] (M72)    800 gp  
[u]**Amulet of aquatic salvation[/u](M68)   500 gp
[u]**Boots of landing[/u](M77)              500 gp
[u]**Arcainist's gloves[/u](M72)            500 gp

[u][i][b]Cash:[/b][/u][/i]     31 gp   3 sp   3 cp
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=history/background]
generl notes for now:

Born to a prostitute near the docks, he was mostly raised by the madamm or the house...she always taught him how to be shrewed, but also a kindness that she showed to her girls. when his mother was working the streets on night, she run afoul of some dormitian slavers who were trying to take her on a more permanant basis, killing her when she resisted fiercely. the madamm heard of the incursion and sent her own possee after them with the words, "I'll teach them filthy slavers to keep their thievin' hands off my girls!"

this pretty much started an overnight war between dormitians and this one house...he escaped when the fight was brought to his 'home' and as the building burned, he was slipped out the windo to the streets to escape...as far as he knows, he alone survived....

living off the streets as a youngster means only one occupation: thievery. food snatching that led to pickpocketing and cutpurses which led to plain street thuggery. he found a gang that dealt in those things, but once again there was competition for territory and befor he knew it there was a war going on, where all of his gang were killed or assimilated save him...once again he alone escaped...

Still needing to eat, so he started honing his skills in a more refined form of thievery: cat burgler...case a joint, raid it, sell the stuff and then eat for the first time in a week! that is untill he cased the wrong joint...that of the home and temple of Ge' Chen, sorcerer of the dragon blood (rread: dragon heratage)

this kind old man actually caught the young lad sneaking in his home while he had just sat down to a quiet evening of rice and vedgies...he followed him about his house watching how he showed the greatest respect for every thing there, with the exception of the occasionallly snached eaaasy to sell trinket. as the young Gerard was redeaying his exit, the ancient master spoke up, asking him what he wanted with the items he had taken, he answered in the only thing that came to mind: the truth. with an audible gulp, he spoke of eating, bathing and maybe some new clothing.the kind old master was wise so he invited him to joing him for food at his table. While Gerard ate and talked, the wise old master listened and watched...the bow was showning strange, yet familiar actions...while only a lit candle was all that illuminated the room Gerard was able to see even in the dimmist of light available (lo light vision)

this was only possible by the talent of a scerer like himself. He explaind many thing to gerard about what he might have experienced and invited him to stay the night...with the promise that he will let him keep the trinkets taken if he would listen to master Chen in the morning with the audince of one other. the next morning found gerard hampton under warm blankes and a roof over his head. a cup of hot tea, wam bath water soap and clean clothing were in the room as well....the smell of breakfast was just starting to reach his nostrols and that is all it took for him to geet moving.

tea drank, body washed and clean clothing donned, he waks to the commen room to find master chen and one other (none other then Wyace himself). the old master spoke of in born energies that can be shaped and called forth, that he wanted to help him under stand them and to hone his abilities and at the cost of jsut learning.Gerard was hooke...friiendships were made over time, and he actually saw the old master as his faather...over the past year Gerard has now learned how to use those energies, but the old hatred was always just under the serface...the dormithian slavers would pay someday...


General information:

learned dormithian so as to plan his revenge against the slavers who killed his mother, 

learned trade from being near the docks and living on the streets, 

Caven learned from the street life and from the old master both as ways to warn others phisically.

escaped the fires of his past and the cold of the lonley nights by the spell Endure elements

[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Jun 4, 2008)

Heh thanks for the shout out, how could I pass this up? 
I have two concepts I could use for this: 
The Nameless one (Inspired by the 'bulletproof monk' movie, not by any lack of finding a name).. Ranger/Monk/Horizon Walker/Tatooed Monk

OR

Spirit Shaman/Monk/Sacred Fist.

both would require use of completes.


----------



## Rayex (Jun 4, 2008)

Ok, character creation, lets see..

Starting level 12
Stats: 36 point buy.
HP: Max first level, then average+1 levels thereafter.
88,000 gold.
Sources: At the moment Im only in posession of Php, dmg, MM, MM3. Complete arcane, divine, warrior and adventurer. 
Unearthed Arcana: Racial variants and class variants allowed. 
Material from other sources might be OK if you supply the info I need.

As a last note, everything submitted will have to be approved. Meaning I reserve myself the right of saying no to anything.


Did I miss anything then?



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Halford: I've always loved the Dervish, for some reason. Have yet to actually see it in play though, so that would be fun!

Scott: I havnt read through your story yet, but will he be more a sorcerer or a rogue?

Jemal: Anytime!  Either concept looks cool. There are several prestige classes there I've never seen in play, as well as the Spirit shaman. Up to you what you wanna go with though.


----------



## Jerrand Redband (Jun 4, 2008)

*I'm in if you'll have me*

And Jerrand snags the Cleric slot left open as always. It is so strange that noone takes it I have two other clerics in play now 1st lvl and 6th so time to move up to 12th lol

Will need to now gods for domains if we just use the PHB I'll be a cleric of Corellon Larethian and go elf with good bow skills if not let me know.

edit: posted above before reading the flavor text( i know overzealous) if it truly is the undead will go human cleric of pelor wis/cha leaning towards Sherlock Holmes type will have gather info, diplomacy, extra turning will we use alot of these skills if adventure is combat based???


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 4, 2008)

I would like to play a gnome bard/gnome paragon/sublime chord.

Background follows.


----------



## WarShrike (Jun 4, 2008)

Hi. Would a Frenzied Berzerker be acceptable? I've been dying to try one but most wont accept FBs for some reason.


----------



## Halford (Jun 4, 2008)

The reason is that Frenzy is almost certain to end up with the Frenzied Berzerker unleashing his or her fury upon the party -as you can imagine this often ends badly.  In a one shot I see no problem with it, though Jerrand's Cleric might want to prepare a few Calm Emotions.  As a DM I banned it after allowing it twice and regretting it twice, but the limited engagement should hopefully insulate us from problems.

I also RAN one as a player, a trap went off I failed my will save to ignore the damage frenzied and killed the entire party - on the way back from defeating a dragon.  CURSE YOU NATURAL 1!

Any ruling on flaws Rayex?  I had to ask...  

There are a couple of holy hand grenade of Antioch feats in the PHB2 I'll miss for the build, but the Complete Warrior has most things I need for my build.

Oh and hurray Sublime Chord!


----------



## Rayex (Jun 4, 2008)

Jerrand: Both of those are ok with me. As for facing alot of undead; that might indeed be the case...  
Also, other deities are ok, as long as you can provide a little bit of info.

Walking Dad: A bard, that will probably be interesting!

Warshrike: No ruling against the FB. Though, if you do happen to kill off your whole party... *shrugs* I don't think they will think much of you then. They'll still be dead, but nevertheless... 

Halford: No to flaws. As for the feats from the PHB2, if you write up the basic info needed, Im sure I'll be ok with that.


So far, it seems we've got interested:

Halford: Dervish
Scott DeWar: Sorcerer/Rogue
Jemal: Ranger/Monk/Horizon Walker/Tatooed Monk OR Spirit Shaman/Monk/Sacred Fist.
Jerrand: Cleric of Corellon Larethian or Pelor, or perhaps some other?
Walking Dad: Gnome paragon Bard, Sublime Chord
WarShrike: Partykiller, aka Frenzied Berserker


----------



## Jemal (Jun 4, 2008)

Well, here's my two options.  The first one is more of a combatant, the second one is still a good combatant, but with druidic spellcasting and spontaneous druidic healing 6 times/day (Plus a lot of cure light wounds).

[sblock=Nameless One]
Nameless One
Human Ranger3/Monk2/Tatooed5/Horizon2
AL: LG  HT: 5'10" WT: 180 Hair: Bald Eyes: Green Age: 65

STR: 18 (+4) [6 Points + 4 Enhancement]
DEX: 18 (+4) [8 Points + 1 Level + 2 Enhancement]
CON: 12 (+1) [4 Points]
INT: 12 (+1) [2 Points + 2 Age]
WIS: 26 (+8) [16 Points + 2 Level + 4 Enhancement + 2 Age]
CHA: 12 (+1) [2 Points + 2 Age]

HP: 84 (12d8+12) AC: 31 (10 base + 4 Dex + 8 Wis + 1 Monk + 4 Armour + 2 Deflection + 2 Nat Armour)
Touch AC: 25  Flat-Footed AC: 27
Saves: FORT: +14 (13 base + 1 con)  REF: +14 (10 base + 4 dex) WILL: +16 (8 base + 8 wis)
Init: +4
Speed: 50

Bab: 9  Melee: 17, Ranged: 13, Grapple: 17, Trip 4.
Attacks: 
Unarmed : +17/12, damage: 1d8+4
Flurry: +15/15/10, damage: 1d8+4
Staff(2-handed): +19/14, damage 2d6+7
Staff Flury(2-handed): +17/17/12, damage 2d6+7
Staff(Dual-wield) : +17/12, damage 2d6+5;  +17, damage 2d6+3
Staff Flurry(Dual-wield): +15/15/10, damage 2d6+5;  +15, damage 2d6+3
DISARM: Staff +27, Unarmed + 17

Skills(Total/Ranks)[102 Points] : 
Knowledge:Religion(+9/8), Knowledge:Geography(+9/8), Spot(+23/15), Listen(+23/15), Diplomacy(+16/15), Sense Motive(+19/11), Tumble(+9/5), Survival(+23/15) 
*10 points*

Feats: [6]  Weapon Focus(staff), Expertise, Improved Disarm, Intuitive Attack(Wis to Attack), 2 more

Class Features:
Ranger - Track, Wild Empathy, Combat Style(2-Weapon Fighting), Endurance
Monk - Flurry of Blows, Unarmed Strike, Evasion, Improved Grapple, Deflect Arrows, Unarmed damage(1d8), AC Bonus(+1), Speed (+20)
Tatooed - Crane(Immune nonmagical Diseases/Poisons/Magical Aging, Timeless body.); Ocean(No need to eat, sleep, or drink); White Mask(Immune to Detect thoughts, Detect Lies, Magical Alignment discernment, +10 Bluff)
Horizon Walker - Terrain Mastery (Underground-60'Darkvision; Desert-Immune Fatigue, Exhausted becomes Fatigue)

Languages: Common, Celestial

Equipment: 88,000
+1 Merciful (both ends) Staff (16,600)
Gloves of Dex + 2 (4,000)
Belt of Str + 4 (16,000)
Periapt of Wisdom + 4 (16,000)
Bracers of Armour + 4 (16,000)
Ring of Deflection + 2 (8,000)
Amulet of Natural Armour +2 (8,000)
3,400 GP[/sblock]

[sblock=Shaman]
X
Human Male Spirit Shaman4/Monk2/SacredFist6
LN

STR: 20(+5) [8 points + 4 Enhancement + 1 LVL]
DEX: 18(+4) [6 points + 4 Enhancement]
CON: 12(+1) [2 points + 2 Enhancement]
INT: 10(+0) [2 points]
WIS: 22(+6) [10 points + 4 Enhancemnet + 2 Lvl]
CHA: 14(+2) [6 points]

HP: 84 (12d8+12)
AC: 28 (10 base + 4 Dex + 6 Wis + 2 Lvl + 4 Armour + 2 Deflection)
Saves: 
FORT: +15 (12 base + 1 Con + 2 Resist)  
REF: +15 (9 base + 4 Dex + 2 Resist) 
WILL: +17 (9 base + 6 Wis + 2 Resist)
Init: + (4 dex)
Speed: 

B.A.B: +10
Attacks: + 15, 2d8+5 damage
Full Attack: +15/10, 2d8+5 damage
Flurry of Blows: +13/+13/+8, 2d8+5 damage
Buffed Full Attack: +18/13, 2d8+8 damage
Buffed Flurry of Blows: +16/+16/+11, 2d8+8 damage

Buffs: Greater Magic Fang(+3), Barkskin, Resist Energy

Skills: Knowledge:Religion(+/8), Concentration(+14/10), Tumble(+15/12), Spellcraft(+15/15), Spot(+23/15), Survival(+21/15), 

Feats(6): Combat Casting, Combat Reflexes, Spontaneous Healer(Wis/day), Improved Natural Attack(Unarmed), 2

Class Abilities: 
Unarmed Strike, Stunning Fist, Combat Reflexes, Evasion, Sacred Flames 1/day, Blindsense 10'
Spirit Guide : Crow
Wild Empathy[+7], Chastise Spirits, Detect Spirits, Blessing of Spirits(Protection from Spirits)

Spellcasting (CL: 10)
Level (Per day) - Retrieved - List
LVL 0 (6) - 3 - Create Water, Detect Magic, Light
LVL 1 (8) - 3 - Cure Light Wounds, Entangle, Obscuring Mist
LVL 2 (8) - 3 - Resist Energy, Barkskin, Summon Swarm
LVL 3 (7) - 2 - Poison, Greater Magic Fang
LVL 4 (5) - 1 - Flame Strike
LVL 5 (3) - 1 - Call Lightning Storm


Equipment: (88,000)
Vest of Con + 2 (4,000)
Amulet of Wis + 4 (16,000)
Belt of Str + 4 (16,000)
Gloves of Dex + 4 (16,000)
Cloak of Resistance + 2 (4,000)
Bracers of Armour + 4 (16,000)
ROP + 2 (8,000)
Bag of Holding I (2,500)
5,500[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Jun 4, 2008)

Also don't forget theres' several ways of dealing with a frenzied berserker.
ONE: You can try a will save to end it every round.
Two : Have the tank/High AC character distract him.
Three: Run away! Unless he's twice as fast as you, he can't charge if you all out run (Or if you turn a corner with a double-move).
Four : Calm Emotions (as noted earlier)
Five : If the frenzied berserker DOESN'T have imp. unarmed strike, Disarm him.  (My disarm check on my 'nameless one' is +27)  He can't stop to pick up his weapon b/c ALL he can do is attack, or someone else can pick it up before he gets to it.  Then you just have to deal with his much-less powerful (and nonlethal) unarmed strikes.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 5, 2008)

You can also use marmels or a grease spell. He isn't allowed to make balance checks


----------



## WarShrike (Jun 5, 2008)

Ok, i see now, thanks for the info. I wouldn't want to play a character that puts others at such risk. I'll think of something else.


----------



## Albedo (Jun 5, 2008)

This looks interesting. Mind if I toss in a character concept?


----------



## Rayex (Jun 5, 2008)

Jemal; Both characters looks nice. I lean slightly towards the shaman, but as its not me who will be playing him, its entirely up to you. Consider yourself in, taking spot #1.


WarShrike: Naah, if you want to make a berserker, do so. We'll all assume you guys been traveling together, atleast a little bit, before this, I am sure someone have a Wand of Calm Emotions... 

Albedo; Of course, you're more than welcome to do so!


----------



## Halford (Jun 5, 2008)

The feat I want from the PHBII, is extremely broken for my build, it gives you a +4 bonus to hit anyone who you tumble past managing to avoid provoking an attack of oppertunity.  For my character that will translate to +4 to hit on all attacks...  You must have 12 ranks in tumble, which I would have anyway.

I have to ask, but fair warning its extremely powerful, especially when you consider that in a typical battle I will be taking 6 attacks and moving 70ft.

By the way is the Magic Item Compendium allowed?  Pretty plese?


----------



## Jemal (Jun 5, 2008)

Halford - 6 attacks per round?  Mind if I ask how?


----------



## Halford (Jun 5, 2008)

Well I have three attacks and either two or three of the two-weapon fighting feats - depending upon whether I can take Acrobatic Strike.  With Haste from my boots of speed I will be looking at either 6 or 7 attacks per round during which time I can make a single move of 70ft accelerated tumbling the whole way and automatically making the check thanks to the Dervish's ability to take 10.

I should be looking at at least 23/23/18/18/13/13/23, or 27/27/22/22/17/27 with Acrobatic Strike, criting on a 15.

Have I mentioned that I love Dervish's?


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 5, 2008)

Yes, Dervish's are cool. Played one RL. With levels in SwordSage. Was really fun.


----------



## Halford (Jun 5, 2008)

Yeah I tooka Dervish through 27th level in RL, killed Orcus with a treble 20 hit from my Vorpal Scimitar, good times.  I could push my AC up into the low 120s as well, great fun - especially with a touch AC of over 100, of course I had to roll really well to hit, but then I had more chances.

If I was really pushing for cheese I would use a Thrikreen... Mmmm.


----------



## Rayex (Jun 5, 2008)

I'll say no to that feat, sorry. As for MIC, I dont have that, but Im sure most items (unless broken ) are ok.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 5, 2008)

Q: rogish scorcerer or sc=ocererous rogue?

A: hmmm good question. given his recent aquaintence with master Ge' Chen, dragon scorcerer, he would be turning his studies to the arcane. I am thinking rogue 5 scorcerer 7. I will , of course, adjust his background to that of your world if accepted. 

I figure, even as a human can choose any class as chosen, he would still be keeping his roguish skills handy for when he needs it.


----------



## Halford (Jun 5, 2008)

Unless broken....?

But, but, that the whole poi..

Curse my honesty, it gets in the way of proper power gameing!

As for the MIC, if you don't have it I would recommend just banning it wholesale, there is plenty of stuff that is, if not broken, easily exploitable.  I know I for one would be toeting weapon and armor crystals, maybe even a relic armor for fast healing...


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 5, 2008)

nooooo! keep mic! mic goooood book! I have goood booook!!!


----------



## Rayex (Jun 5, 2008)

Halford said:
			
		

> Unless broken....?
> 
> But, but, that the whole poi..
> 
> ...





Thanks for the heads up! 

MIC = No-no!


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 5, 2008)

Gnome

Bard 6 / Cleric 1 / Gnome Paragon 3 / Sublime Chord 2

Feats:

1
3
6
9
12

Can I use the racial sustitution levels from Races of Stone (avaiable through crystalkeep)?

What about this feats from the same book?
Titan Fighting [General, Fighter] (RoS p145) Racial Dodge bonus  against Giants Dodge
Against your Dodge-designated Giant-type opponent, you gain your Racial Dodge bonus, instead of the
usual +1 for Dodge (e.g. a typical Dwarf would gain a +4 Dodge bonus from this feat against one giant,
which stacks with his usual +4 Dodge bonus – so +8 AC against one Giant, and +4 AC against all others).

Trivial Knowledge
[General] (RoS p145) Gnome Intelligence 13
Whenever you make a Knowledge check or a Bardic Knowledge check, roll twice and use the better result.


----------



## Rayex (Jun 5, 2008)

WD: Both racial substitute and feats are ok.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 5, 2008)

What pantheon  and domains do you use?

Core + comp divine?


----------



## Rayex (Jun 5, 2008)

well, this is not set in any setting at all, really. As stated, it will be (atleast at first) only this "short" oneshot of a mini-adventure. So as such, I havnt bothered, and neither will I, with all that RP stuff *chuckles*

Go with the pantheon/diety/domain that are available, and that fits etc.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 5, 2008)

Olidammara: Luck & Celerity fine? My character will be CG


----------



## Albedo (Jun 6, 2008)

Ok, so right now I'm working on a Centaur Hulking Hurler, and pondering the pros and cons of tossing half dragon in there lol. If you have a preference, please let me know. Anyways, one question about the hurler, it has one ability that targets a square instead of a creature with a ranged attack, and coverts it to a reflex save, where if they fail they take full damage. It doesn't state whether or not they take half or none on a successful save, though the fact that they said 'full damage' seems to indicate to me they mean save for half. Any thoughts?


----------



## Albedo (Jun 6, 2008)

Heres what I have so far with my character, though I don't have background or mundane item done yet.

[sblock=Gorion Quicksilver]
Age: ?
Height: 7'2"
Hair: Black with Silver Stripe along back
Eyes: Emerald
Alignment: CN
Diety: None
Gender: Male
Size: Large

2 Centaur (LA), 3 Half Dragon (LA), 4 Magical Beast (Racial HD), 1 Fighter, 2 Hulking Hurler

Str: 35 (16 Base + 1 Level + 16 Racial + 2 Enhancement)
Dex: 22 (16 Base + 4 Racial + 2 Enhancement)
Con: 24 (16 Base + 6 Racial + 2 Enahcnement)
Int: 14 (12 + 2 Racial Base)
Wis: 12 (10 Base + 2 Racial)
Cha: 10 (8 Base + 2 Racial)

BAB: +7
Fort: +3/+12
Ref: +7/+15
Will: +4/+7
HD: 7d10 (92 HP)
AC: 30 = Base 10 + 6 Dex + 8 Natural Armor + 7 Armor - 1 Size
Speed: 50ft/100ft Average
Languages: All but Druidic 

Feats: Weapon Focus (Spear), Power Attack, Point Blank Shot, Brutal Throw

Skills: (68)
Spot: 7/+8
Listen: 7/+8
Survival: 7/+8
Tumble: 3/+9
Knowledge Geography: 1/+3
Knowlege Nature: 1/+3
Knowledge History: 1/+3
Knowledge Local: 1/+3
Knowledge The Planes: 1/+3
Speak Language: 15

Special Abilities: Darkvision 60ft, Immunity to Cold, Breath Weapon: Cone of Cold 30ft, Low Light Vision, Immunity to Sleep/Paralysis, Catch Weapon, Really Throw Anything, Two Handed Hurl Trick: Area Attack

Equipment:
Belt of Giant's Str +2 (4,000)
Mithril Chainshirt +3 (10,100)
Amulet of Natural Armor (2,000)
Ring of Deflection +1 (2,000)
Gloves of Dex +2/Storing (26,000)
+1 Returning Huge Shortspear (8,300)
+1 Returning Large Spear x2 (16,600)
Boots of Haste (12,000)
Ring of Sustenance (2,500)
Vest of Resistance +2 (4,000)
500gp
[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Jun 6, 2008)

Allright, I think I've decided on the Spirit Shaman, just trying to fine-tune it now.  Here's how he looks so far: 
[sblock]
X
Human Male Spirit Shaman4/Monk2/SacredFist6
LN

STR: 20(+5) [8 points + 4 Enhancement + 1 LVL]
DEX: 18(+4) [6 points + 4 Enhancement]
CON: 12(+1) [2 points + 2 Enhancement]
INT: 10(+0) [2 points]
WIS: 22(+6) [10 points + 4 Enhancemnet + 2 Lvl]
CHA: 14(+2) [6 points]

HP: 84 (12d8+12)
AC: 28 (10 base + 4 Dex + 6 Wis + 2 Sacred Fist + 4 Armour + 2 Deflection)
Buffed AC: 33
Saves: 
FORT: +15 (12 base + 1 Con + 2 Resist)  
REF: +15 (9 base + 4 Dex + 2 Resist) 
WILL: +17 (9 base + 6 Wis + 2 Resist)
Init: + (4 dex)
Speed: 50'

B.A.B: +10
Attacks: + 15, 2d8+5 damage
Full Attack: +15/10, 2d8+5 damage
Flurry of Blows: +13/+13/+8, 2d8+5 damage
Buffed Full Attack: +18/13, 2d8+8 damage
Buffed Flurry of Blows: +16/+16/+11, 2d8+8 damage

Buffs: Greater Magic Fang(+3), Barkskin(+5), Resist Energy


Skills: [X points]
Knowledge:Religion(+/8), Concentration(+14/10), Tumble(+15/12), Spellcraft(+15/15), Spot(+23/15), Survival(+21/15), 

Feats(6): Combat Casting, Combat Reflexes, Spontaneous Healer(Wis/day), Improved Natural Attack(Unarmed), Practiced Spellcaster, 1 more

Class Abilities: 
Spellcasting (as LVL 9 Spirit Shaman)
Unarmed Strike, Stunning Fist, Combat Reflexes, Evasion, Sacred Flames 1/day, Blindsense 10', +20 Speed, +2 AC
Spirit Guide : Crow
Wild Empathy[+7], Chastise Spirits, Detect Spirits, Blessing of Spirits(Protection from Spirits)

Spellcasting (CL: 12)
Level (Per day) - Retrieved - List
LVL 0 (6) - 3 - Create Water, Detect Magic, Light
LVL 1 (8) - 3 - Cure Light Wounds, Entangle, Obscuring Mist
LVL 2 (8) - 3 - Resist Energy, Barkskin, Summon Swarm
LVL 3 (7) - 2 - Poison, Greater Magic Fang
LVL 4 (5) - 1 - Flame Strike
LVL 5 (3) - 1 - ?


Equipment: (88,000)
Vest of Con + 2 (4,000)
Amulet of Wis + 4 (16,000)
Belt of Str + 4 (16,000)
Gloves of Dex + 4 (16,000)
Cloak of Resistance + 2 (4,000)
Bracers of Armour + 4 (16,000)
ROP + 2 (8,000)
Bag of Holding I (2,500)
5,500
 [/sblock]


----------



## Rayex (Jun 6, 2008)

So far all looks good. I'll be taking a closer look on the actual sheets tomorrow though, getting late over here.

As for the Hulking Hurler... Im fine with the concept, however I think being that size might introduce some challenges.


----------



## Albedo (Jun 6, 2008)

I'm large, but ranged, so I don't have to obstruct the other party members who want to melee in small tunnels.


----------



## Rayex (Jun 8, 2008)

Ok, lets check the roster so far.

#1 Jemal with a spirit shaman
#2 Albedo with a Hulking Hurler

That leats 2-3 spots. Both WD and Scott have semi-done characters, and a few others have only posted a concept..

As soon as we've got 4 or 5 people, we'll get this going.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 8, 2008)

Work in progress:







Gnome CG

Bard 6 / Cleric 1 (cloistered) (Olidammara: Luck & Celerity) / Gnome Paragon 3 / Sublime Chord 2

str   12   +1   6 pt  (-2 racial)
dex   14   +2   6 pt
con   16   +3   6 pt (+2 racial)
int   14   +2   6 pt
wis   12   +1   4 pt
chr   17   +3   8 pt (+2 paragon)  20   +5

Level Advancement:
4, 8 and 12 + 1 on Cha

Feats:
1 Trivial Knowledge
3 Dodge
6 Titan Fighting
9 Obscure Lore
12 Ironskin Chant


----------



## Albedo (Jun 9, 2008)

*bump*


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 10, 2008)

GERARD HAMPTON 
work in progress

```
[b]str[/b]   12   +1   4 pt   rogue 5/sorcerer 7     cl 12
[b]dex[/b]   15   +2   8 pt   hp:72    exp: 
[b]con[/b]   14   +2   6 pt   bab:+6   grapp:+7
i[b]nt[/b]   15   +2   8 pt   Init: +6
[b]wis[/b]   12   +1   4 pt  
[b]chr[/b]   18   +4   8 pt
Level 4, 8 and 12 ability increase: 
+1 to charisma at each.

[b][u]COMBAT:[/b] [/u] 

[b]SAVES:  base abil   misc  total[/b]
[u]Fort[/u]      3     +2     --      +5
[u]Reflex[/u]    6     +2     --      +8
[u]will[/u]      6     +1     --      +7

[b]ARMOR:[/b]chain mail, mitheral +3

[B][U]ARMOR CLASS;[/u][/b]   22
[B][U]TOUCH[/B][/U]          17 
[B][U]FLATFOOTED:[/B][/U]    20

[b]type[/b]light           [b]bonus:[/b]+5 [b]max dex:[/b]+4 [b]sp fail:[/b]20% [b]ACP: [/b]-2 [b]Mv:[/b]   [b]wt[/b]20 lb
[u]chain mail, mithral +3[/u] 
armor bonus +5, dex +2, magic +3,
 ring of protection +2

[b]WEAPONSs:[/b]
[u][b]              att   dam     crit   range  type[/u][/b]
[u]Rapier +2 Keen[/u]           +9/+4   d6 +3   15-20/X2   ---      P
[u]Lite Cross bow[/u]   +9   d8+1      19-20/x2   80       P
Ammo: 
[u]Dagger[/u]           +8/+3   d4 +2   19-20/x2   10      P/S
[u]club[/u]       +8/+3   d6+2     x2      ---      b
vs undead: +10/+5 d6+2d6+4
undead bane , disrupting (dc 14 or destroyed

[b][u]SKILLS AND FEATS:[/b][/u]

[b]FEATS:[/b]
Sneak attack (class)
Trap finding (class)
Evasion (class)
Practiced Spellcaster (exch for summ familiar (class))
Improved Inititive (Human)
2 Weapon fighting (char lev 1)
Weapon Finesse (Char lev 3)
2 Weapon Defense (Char Lev 9)
Craft Wonderous Item (Char Level 12 )

[u]Skill points[/u] 60

[b]SKILLS:[/b]                  Ranks Abil  misc    total
Appraise (r) int          +5     +2   --       +
Balence (r) dex           +5     +2   --       +
Bluff (r,S) cha           +5     +4   --       +
Climb (r) str             +4     +1   --       +
Conctr (S) con            +10     +2   --       +
Dciph Script (r) int      +0     +2   --       +
Diplomacy (r) cha         +3     +4   --       +
Disable Dev (r) int       +10     +2   --       +
Disguise (r) cha          +0     +4   --       +
Esc Art (r) dex           +0     +2   --       +
Gath info (r) cha         +5     +4   --       +
Hide (r) dex              +10     +2   --       +
Jump (r) str              +8     +1   --       +
Know: Arcana (S) int      +5     +2   --       +
Know: local (r) int       +4    +2   --       +
Listen (r) wis            +10     +1   --       +
Move silent (r) dex       +10     +2   --       +
Open Locks (r) dex        +10     +2   --       +
Search (r) int            +10     +2   --       +
Sense Motive (r) wis      +5     +1   --       +
Slight of Hand (r) dex    +0     +2   --       +
Spellcraft (S) int       +10     +2   --       +
Spot (r)wis               +10     +1   --       +
Swim (r) str              +0     +1   --       +
Tumble (r) dex            +8     +2   --       +
Use Mag Dev (r) cha       +0     +4   --       +
Use Rope (r) dex          +0     +2   --       +



[b][u]LANGUAGES:[/b][/u] 
[b][u]SPELLS:(casts spells at up to +4 levs from feat: praticed spell caster)[/u] 
Casts as 11th level)[/b]

[b]spells per day:       spells known:[/b]
lv 0: 6 + 0 (cha) = 6     7
lv 1: 6 + 1 (cha) = 7     5
lv 2: 6 + 1 (cha) = 7     3
lv 3: 4 + 1 (cha) = 5     2

[b]SPELL LIST:[/b]
[i]* denotes spell compendium[/i]

[u][b]0 level:[/u][/b]
Acid Splash
Detect magic
Detect Poisen
Disrupt Undead
*Silent Portal
*Stick
*Launch bolt

[u][b]1st level:[/u][/b]
Expeditious retreat
Feather Fall
*low light vision
magic missle
Persistant Blade

[u][b]2nd level:[/u][/b]

[u][b]3rd level:[/u][/b]

[b][u]EQUIPMENT:[/b][/u]        [b]cost      weight[/b]
[i]** denotes magic item compendium[/i]

Chain mail, 
mitheral, +3             13,150      20 lb
Rapier,mw, +2 Keen           18,320       2 lb
club, +1, undead 
bane, disrupting              18,300
Xbow, lt
 bolts,mw X 50 (7 gp ea)    350       5.0
 bolts,+1 X 20(47 gp ea) 940      2.0
Dagger, +1, spell storing
(disrupt undead,gtr ATM)  8302       1.0
Backpack              2.00       2.0
Bedroll               0.10       5.0
Flint/steel           1.0       ----
Grapple               1.0        4.0
Rope, silk (100')    20.00       5.0
rataions x7           3.50       7.0
sunrods x6           14.00       6.0
spell comp pouch      5.00       2.0
thieve's tools, mw  100.00       2.0
whetstone             0.02       1.0
torch                 0.05       5.0 
explorer's oputfit    ---       ----

[b]SPECIAL ITEMS:[/b] 
[u]Amulet of aquatic salvation[/u](M68) 500 gp
Ring of protection +2                         8000 gp
Ring of Sustance                                2500 gp
Bag of holding type                           5000 gp
wt 25 lbs, wt lim 500 lb, vol 70 ft cu
Boots of striding and springing             5500 gp



potions
healthful rest X2                            100
blur X2                                         600
cure serious X2                            1500

spent so faar: 87,810.67 gp 

[u][i][b]Cash:[/b][/u][/i]    189gp   12sp    13cp
```


[sblock=history/background]
generl notes for now:

Born to a prostitute near the docks, he was mostly raised by the madamm or the house...she always taught him how to be shrewed, but also a kindness that she showed to her girls. when his mother was working the streets on night, she run afoul of some dormitian slavers who were trying to take her on a more permanant basis, killing her when she resisted fiercely. the madamm heard of the incursion and sent her own possee after them with the words, "I'll teach them filthy slavers to keep their thievin' hands off my girls!"

this pretty much started an overnight war between dormitians and this one house...he escaped when the fight was brought to his 'home' and as the building burned, he was slipped out the windo to the streets to escape...as far as he knows, he alone survived....

living off the streets as a youngster means only one occupation: thievery. food snatching that led to pickpocketing and cutpurses which led to plain street thuggery. he found a gang that dealt in those things, but once again there was competition for territory and befor he knew it there was a war going on, where all of his gang were killed or assimilated save him...once again he alone escaped...

Still needing to eat, so he started honing his skills in a more refined form of thievery: cat burgler...case a joint, raid it, sell the stuff and then eat for the first time in a week! that is untill he cased the wrong joint...that of the home and temple of Ge' Chen, sorcerer of the dragon blood (rread: dragon heratage)

this kind old man actually caught the young lad sneaking in his home while he had just sat down to a quiet evening of rice and vedgies...he followed him about his house watching how he showed the greatest respect for every thing there, with the exception of the occasionallly snached eaaasy to sell trinket. as the young Gerard was redeaying his exit, the ancient master spoke up, asking him what he wanted with the items he had taken, he answered in the only thing that came to mind: the truth. with an audible gulp, he spoke of eating, bathing and maybe some new clothing.the kind old master was wise so he invited him to joing him for food at his table. While Gerard ate and talked, the wise old master listened and watched...the bow was showning strange, yet familiar actions...while only a lit candle was all that illuminated the room Gerard was able to see even in the dimmist of light available (lo light vision)

this was only possible by the talent of a scerer like himself. He explaind many thing to gerard about what he might have experienced and invited him to stay the night...with the promise that he will let him keep the trinkets taken if he would listen to master Chen in the morning with the audince of one other. the next morning found gerard hampton under warm blankes and a roof over his head. a cup of hot tea, wam bath water soap and clean clothing were in the room as well....the smell of breakfast was just starting to reach his nostrols and that is all it took for him to geet moving.

tea drank, body washed and clean clothing donned, he waks to the commen room to find master chen and one other (none other then Wyace himself). the old master spoke of in born energies that can be shaped and called forth, that he wanted to help him under stand them and to hone his abilities and at the cost of jsut learning.Gerard was hooke...friiendships were made over time, and he actually saw the old master as his faather...over the past year Gerard has now learned how to use those energies, but the old hatred was always just under the serface...the dormithian slavers would pay someday...


General information:

learned dormithian so as to plan his revenge against the slavers who killed his mother, 

learned trade from being near the docks and living on the streets, 

Caven learned from the street life and from the old master both as ways to warn others phisically.

escaped the fires of his past and the cold of the lonley nights by the spell Endure elements

[/sblock]


----------



## Rayex (Jun 10, 2008)

Ok, if WD and Scott are able to complete their characters soon, we'll get this show on the road!


----------



## Halford (Jun 10, 2008)

Eeek! Is there still a spot for your's truly?  I actaully have my character done, I just haven't posted him or done his skill points...

Bran Marcian
Human Ranger 6/ Swashbuckler 1/ Dervish 5

Str 14 6pts
Dex 25 16pts (+ 3 levels + 4 Gloves of Dex)
Con 14 6pts
Int 14 6pts
Wis 10 2pts
Cha 8

Speed: 40ft. or 70ft. when hasted.

Initiative: + 7

Saves: 13/19/9 (includes bonus for cloak of resistance +3)

Feats:Combat Expertise 1st, Dodge 1st, TWF(R2), Mobility 3rd, ITWF(R6), Weapon Focus Scimitar 6th, Weapon Finesse(S1), Improved Critical Scimitar 9th, Spring Attack (D3), GTWF 12th

Attacks: 18/18/13/13/8/8 = 1d6+3(2 for offhand or 4 vs Arcane casters or anything with Arcane spell-like abilities) + 2d6 (vs. Evil) or +2d6 vs Arcane casters or anything with arcane spell-like abilities 15-20x2. Add +2 if taking a standard action, as TWF penalties are not applied.

Attacks: In Dervish Dance + Hasted + Blessed = 23/23/18/18/13/13/23 1d6+6(5 for offhandor 7 vs Arcane casters or anything with Arcane spell-like abilities) +2d6 (vs. Evil) or 2d6 vs Arcane casters or anything with arcane spell-like abilities 15-20x2. Add +2 if taking a standard action, as TWF penalties are not applied.


AC: Ideal = 26 (10 +7 Dex +3 Armor + 1 Ioun Stone + 1 Ring of Protection  + 3 Dervish +1 Haste). + an additional +1 Dodge bonus against designated opponent. -1 if not hasted, -3 if not in Dervish Dance.

AC: Flatfooted = 15

AC: Touch = 23 + an additional +1 Dodge bonus against designated opponent. -1 if not hasted, -3 if not in Dervish Dance.


Skill Points = 116

Balance: 15 + 7 + 2 Synergy.  Can take 10 due to Movement Mastery. = 34
Bluff: 7 – 1 = 6
Escape Artist: 15 + 7 + 6 (Vest of Escape) = 28
Jump: 15 + 2 + 2 Synergy + 4 Speed + 12 (additional speed bonus when hasted) Can take 10 due to Movement Mastery. = 33 or 45 when hasted.
Knowledge Dungeoneering: 1 + 2 = 3
Listen: 15 + 0 = 15
Perform Dance: 15 (3 taken cc) – 1 Can take 10 due to Movement Mastery. = 24
Tumble: 15 + 7 + 2 Synergy Can take 10 due to Movement Mastery. = 34.  In any combat unless there is difficult terrain or he is moving through an actual enemies space Bran will be accelerated tumbling automatically making the DC due to Movement Mastery.

Boots of Speed 12,000gp
Gloves of Dex + 4 16,000gp
+1 Cold Iron Holy Scimitar Intelligent with Bless 3/day 22,315gp
+1 Mage Bane Scimitar (Complete Arcane) 8,315gp
Cloak of Resistance + 3 8,000gp
Golem Bane Scarab 2,500gp
Padded +2 4,155gp
Ring of Protection +1 2,000gp
Wand of Fell the Greatest Foes 25 charges 2,250gp
Ioun Stone +1 AC 5,000gp
Vest of Escape 5,200gp

Total = 87735


----------



## Rayex (Jun 10, 2008)

You, welcome to the game Halford.

So as soon as I get 2 more completed characters, we're full and will go ahead and start.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 10, 2008)

WD - Average is max plus minimum divided by two, so d4=2.5, d6=3.5

YO, what up Halfie.. Ford.. Alf? hmm.. need to narrow down a nickname for you.  I think I like Ford.. any objections?

So anybody got any suggestions for my single 5th lvl druid spell?


----------



## Halford (Jun 10, 2008)

Ford's fine by me Jemal, lol.  Now Halford the character is  adifferent matter, a Bard has to protect his name!

Hmmm, Druid spell 5th level, lets see I'd probably go with the dangerously broken Owl's Insight.  Not an offensive spell, but raising your wisdom by half your caster level for an hour and an insight bonus, crazy!  What's the DC on your Flamestrike, 26?!

Or if you are more of a melee type theres Bite of the Weretiger, yikes thats a spell!

I've never played a Spirit Shaman, but I am guessing Owl's Insight is your best bet.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 10, 2008)

Hmm.. Owls insight might be nice, but I think I've got another one: 

[sblock=Yet Another Update]
X
Human Male Spirit Shaman4/Monk2/SacredFist6
LN

STR: 20(+5) [8 points + 4 Enhancement + 1 LVL]
DEX: 18(+4) [6 points + 4 Enhancement]
CON: 12(+1) [2 points + 2 Enhancement]
INT: 10(+0) [2 points]
WIS: 24(+7) [16 points + 4 Enhancemnet + 2 Lvl]
CHA: 10(+0) [0 points]

HP: 84 (12d8+12)
AC: 28 (10 base + 4 Dex + 6 Wis + 2 Sacred Fist + 4 Armour + 2 Deflection)
Buffed AC: 33
Saves: 
FORT: +15 (12 base + 1 Con + 2 Resist)  
REF: +15 (9 base + 4 Dex + 2 Resist) 
WILL: +17 (9 base + 6 Wis + 2 Resist)
Init: + (4 dex)
Speed: 50'

B.A.B: +10
Attacks: + 15, 2d8+5 damage
Full Attack: +15/10, 2d8+5 damage
Flurry of Blows: +13/+13/+8, 2d8+5 damage
Buffed Full Attack: +18/13, 2d8+8 damage
Buffed Flurry of Blows: +16/+16/+11, 2d8+8 damage

Skills: [75 points]
Knowledge:Religion(+8/8), Concentration(+15/10), Tumble(+16/12), Spellcraft(+15/15), Spot(+23/15), Survival(+21/15), Listen(+8)

Feats(6): Combat Casting, Spontaneous Healer(6/day), Improved Natural Attack(Unarmed), Practiced Spellcaster, Empower Spell, Intuitive Attack

Class Abilities: 
Spirit Shaman: Spellcasting (Lvl 9), Spirit Guide: Crow(Alertness), Wild Empathy[+5], Chastise Spirits, Detect Spirits, Blessing of Spirits(Protection from Spirits)
Monk/Sacred Fist: Unarmed Strike, Stunning Fist, Combat Reflexes, Evasion, Sacred Flames 1/day, Blindsense 10', +20 Speed, +2 AC


Spellcasting (CL: 12)
Level (Per day) - Retrieved - List
LVL 0 (6) - 3 - Create Water, Detect Magic, Light
LVL 1 (8) - 3 - Cure Light Wounds, Entangle, Obscuring Mist
LVL 2 (8) - 3 - Resist Energy, Barkskin, Summon Swarm 
LVL 3 (7) - 2 - Greater Magic Fang, Vigor(22 rounds) [Cure Moderate Wounds]
LVL 4 (5) - 1 - Flame Strike (Ref DC 20) [Cure Serious Wounds]
LVL 5 (3) - 1 - Empowered Poison (Fort DC 22) [Cure Critical Wounds]

Spells in [] can be swapped for spontaneously (6 spells/day)
Buffs: Greater Magic Fang(+3; 12 hrs), Barkskin(+5; 2 hrs), Resist Energy(resist 10; 2 hrs) 

Equipment: (88,000)
Vest of Con + 2 (4,000)
Amulet of Wis + 4 (16,000)
Belt of Str + 4 (16,000)
Gloves of Dex + 4 (16,000)
Cloak of Resistance + 2 (4,000)
Bracers of Armour + 4 (16,000)
ROP + 2 (8,000)
Bag of Holding I (2,500)
5,500
[/sblock]


----------



## Halford (Jun 10, 2008)

I am a little confused about HP.

Avergae+1, would this be...

d4=3
d6=4
d8=5
d10=6
d12=7

or

d4=3.5
d6=4.5
d8=5.5
d10=6.5
d12=7.5

I assume you mean the former Rayex, or am I just way off?

BTW Jemal, I don't suppose you could be tempted into preparing another Barkskin could you?  Pretty please?


----------



## Jemal (Jun 10, 2008)

Hmm, I was assuming the later(Avg+1), as the former would be half+1... Rayex?


----------



## Halford (Jun 10, 2008)

Incidently I would rethink that spell choice Jemal, the first post reveals that we will probably be faceing the Undead - for whom Con damage has long since ceased to be a problem.

A + 6 bonus to your touch AC on the other hand...

Whoops, good point + 3.

Hmmm, well it falls into standard Druid buff territory but the Bite of the Weretiger is nasty...


----------



## Jemal (Jun 10, 2008)

Good point on the poison, though Owls Insight will only be granting a +3 bonus.  Half caster level to Wis, with my CL 12 is +6 wis.. for a +3 mod. 
Hmm, was looking forward to a nice high level disabling/offensive spell rather than going for the standard buff-druid.


----------



## Rayex (Jun 10, 2008)

Average + 1, so thats the later option indeed.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 10, 2008)

so gerard's hit points would be:
1 r 6+con        
2 r 3+1+con
3 s 2+1+con
4 s 3+1+con
5 s 2+1+con
6 r 4+1+con
7 s 3+1+con
8 s 2+1+con
9 r 3+1+con
10 s 3+1+con
11 r 4+1+con
12 s 2+1+con
con bonus           = 24
hp                       =37
+1 per lev after 1st=11

equals for a total :  72

right?


----------



## Rayex (Jun 10, 2008)

Thats right Scott, 72 total.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 10, 2008)

well wadaya know...my aged brain is still adding thing right after all....


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 10, 2008)

Any special rules regarding equipment? (max gold on one item, etc.)


----------



## Halford (Jun 10, 2008)

Okay so if I'm not mistaken that should put Bran at a nice round 100 hit points.


----------



## Rayex (Jun 10, 2008)

Walking Dad said:
			
		

> Any special rules regarding equipment? (max gold on one item, etc.)




Good question. I was thinking about this when making the first post, but decided against putting a limit to how much to spend on one item. After all, if you decide to blow 80k on one item, you'll probably be gimped in other areas.


----------



## Rayex (Jun 10, 2008)

Roster at the moment:

Jemal: Human Male Spirit Shaman 4 / Monk 2 / SacredFist 6
Albedo: Centaur Half-Dragon Fighter 1 / Hulking Hurler 2.
Walking Dad: Gnome Bard 6 / Cleric 1 / Gnome Paragon 3 / Sublime Chord 2
Scott DeWar: Human Rogue 5 / Sorcerer 6
Halford: Human Ranger 6 / Swashbuckler 1 / Dervish 5

Will be an interesting party composition. Go ahead and get your characters finalized, and we'll start searching for this fair damsel in distress.


----------



## Albedo (Jun 10, 2008)

Is there going to be a rogues gallery coming up?

Either way, here is a more finalized version of the character. HP have been changed, since I did average, not average+1.

[sblock=Gorion Quicksilver]
Age: ?
Height: 7'2"
Hair: Black with Silver Stripe along back
Eyes: Emerald
Alignment: CN
Diety: None
Gender: Male
Size: Large

2 Centaur (LA), 3 Half Dragon (LA), 4 Magical Beast (Racial HD), 1 Fighter, 2 Hulking Hurler

Str: 35 (16 Base + 1 Level + 16 Racial + 2 Enhancement)
Dex: 22 (16 Base + 4 Racial + 2 Enhancement)
Con: 24 (16 Base + 6 Racial + 2 Enahcnement)
Int: 14 (12 + 2 Racial Base)
Wis: 12 (10 Base + 2 Racial)
Cha: 10 (8 Base + 2 Racial)

BAB: +7
Fort: +3/+12
Ref: +7/+15
Will: +4/+7
HD: 7d10 (101 HP)
AC: 30 = Base 10 + 6 Dex + 8 Natural Armor + 7 Armor - 1 Size
Speed: 50ft/100ft Average
Languages: All but Druidic 

Feats: Weapon Focus (Spear), Power Attack, Point Blank Shot, Brutal Throw

Skills: (68)
Spot: 7/+8
Listen: 7/+8
Survival: 7/+8
Tumble: 3/+9
Knowledge Geography: 1/+3
Knowlege Nature: 1/+3
Knowledge History: 1/+3
Knowledge Local: 1/+3
Knowledge The Planes: 1/+3
Speak Language: 15

Special Abilities: Darkvision 60ft, Immunity to Cold, Breath Weapon: Cone of Cold 30ft, Low Light Vision, Immunity to Sleep/Paralysis, Catch Weapon, Really Throw Anything, Two Handed Hurl Trick: Area Attack

Equipment:
Belt of Giant's Str +2 (4,000)
Mithril Chainshirt +3 (10,100)
Amulet of Natural Armor (2,000)
Ring of Deflection +1 (2,000)
Gloves of Dex +2/Storing (26,000)
+1 Returning Huge Shortspear (8,301)
+1 Returning Large Spear x2 (16,604)
Boots of Haste (12,000)
Ring of Sustenance (2,500)
Vest of Resistance +2 (4,000)
Backpack (2)
Rope (Silk) 200ft (40)
Everburning Torch (110)
Torch x10 (.1)
Waterskin (1)
Bell x4 (4)
Blanket (Winter) x2 (1)
Block and Tackle (5)
Bottle, Wine, Glass x5 (10)
Caltrops x10 (20)
Candles x80 (.8)
Chain 30 ft (90)
Crowbar (2)
Fishhook (.1)
Fishing Net (4)
Flint and Steel (1)
Grappling Hook (1)
Lantern, Bullseye (12)
Amazing Lock (150)
Shovel (2)
Tent (10)
29gp

Gorion stands just taller than an average centaur, and he is a strong, proud being, However, he looks decidedly different from others in his race. His fur is black, with a silver stripe through the middle, he sports a pair of dragon wings, and his hands and face are disfigured from slender and graceful to vicious natural weapons. His age and heritage are unknown, and he has been on the move for so long that he cannot remember who his parents were, or even why he has no home. 

Gorion has always been seen as an abomination, much to his regret. A deep gentle soul on the inside, a monstrosity on the outside, he travels the world seeking acceptance. It is a goal that has alluded him thus far, for no matter how comfortable he may get in a place, peoples prejudices keep forcing him to move on. He has a knack for languages, learning more and more as he goes, as well as bits and pieces of history and knowledge from the vast world he has seen. But no matter how much stronger or wiser he gets in his travels, he seeks but one thing. A home to call his own.

[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 11, 2008)

Rayex said:
			
		

> Roster at the moment:
> .... Scott DeWar: Human Rogue 5 / Sorcerer 6 Sorcerer 7 ....




correction above ^

[sblock=latest updaate]
GERARD HAMPTON 
work in progress

```
[b]str[/b]   12   +1   4 pt   rogue 5/sorcerer 7     cl 12
[b]dex[/b]   15   +2   8 pt   hp:72    exp: 
[b]con[/b]   14   +2   6 pt   bab:+6   grapp:+7
i[b]nt[/b]   15   +2   8 pt   Init: +6
[b]wis[/b]   12   +1   4 pt  
[b]chr[/b]   18   +4   8 pt
Level 4, 8 and 12 ability increase: 
+1 to charisma at each.

[b][u]COMBAT:[/b] [/u] 

[b]SAVES:  base abil   misc  total[/b]
[u]Fort[/u]      3     +2     --      +5
[u]Reflex[/u]    6     +2     --      +8
[u]will[/u]      6     +1     --      +7

[b]ARMOR:[/b]chain mail, mitheral +3

[B][U]ARMOR CLASS;[/u][/b] 22
[B][U]TOUCH[/B][/U]         17 
[B][U]FLATFOOTED:[/B][/U]  20

[b]type[/b] light [b]bonus:[/b]+5 [b]max dex:[/b]+4 [b]sp fail:[/b]20% [b]ACP: [/b]-2 [b]Mv:[/b]   [b]wt[/b]20 lb
[u]chain mail, mithral +3[/u] 
armor bonus +5, dex +2, magic +3,
 ring of protection +2

[b]WEAPONSs:[/b]
[u][b]              att   dam     crit   range  type[/u][/b]
[u]Rapier +2 Keen[/u]           +9/+4   d6 +3   15-20/X2   ---      P
[u]Lite X bow[/u] +9   d8+1      19-20/x2   80       P
Ammo: 
[u]Dagger +1[/u]+8/+3   d4 +2   19-20/x2   10      P/S
spell storing (disrupt undead, gtr 10d8 vs undead)
[u]club[/u]+8/+3   d6+2     x2      ---      b
vs undead: +10/+5 d6+2d6+4
undead bane, disrupting (dc14 or destroyed)

[b][u]SKILLS AND FEATS:[/b][/u]

[b]FEATS:[/b]
Sneak attack (class)
Trap finding (class)
Evasion (class)

Improved Inititive (Human)
2 Weapon fighting (char lev 1)
Weapon Finesse (Char lev 3)
Practiced Spellcaster (char lvl 6)
2 Weapon Defense (Char Lev 9)
Craft wands (Char Level 12 )

[u]Skill points[/u] 147

[b]SKILLS:[/b]               Ranks Abil  misc    total
Appraise (r) int       +5     +2   --       +
Balence (r) dex        +5     +2   --       +
Bluff (r,S) cha        +5     +4   --       +
Climb (r) str          +4     +1   --       +
Conctr (S) con        +10     +2   --       +12
Dciph Script (r) int   +0     +2   --       +
Diplomacy (r) cha      +3     +4   --       +
Disable Dev (r) int   +10     +2   --       +
Disguise (r) cha       +0     +4   --       +
Esc Art (r) dex        +0     +2   --       +
Gath info (r) cha      +5     +4   --       +
Hide (r) dex          +10     +2   --       +
Jump (r) str           +8     +1   --       +
Know: Arcana (S) int   +5     +2   --       +
Know: local (r) int    +4    +2   --       +
Listen (r) wis        +10     +1   --       +
Move silent (r) dex   +10     +2   --       +
Open Locks (r) dex    +10     +2   --       +
Search (r) int        +10     +2   --       +
Sense Motive (r) wis   +5     +1   --       +
Slight of Hand (r) dex +0     +2   --       +
Spellcraft (S) int   +10     +2   --       +
Spot (r)wis           +10     +1   --       +
Swim (r) str           +0     +1   --       +
Tumble (r) dex         +8     +2   --       +
Use Mag Dev (r) cha    +0     +4   --       +
Use Rope (r) dex       +0     +2   --       +



[b][u]LANGUAGES:[/b][/u] 
[b][u]SPELLS:(casts spells at +4 levls from feat: praticed spell caster)[/u] 
Casts as 11th level[/b]

[b]spells per day:       spells known:[/b]
lv 0: 6 + 0 (cha) = 6     7
lv 1: 6 + 1 (cha) = 7     5
lv 2: 6 + 1 (cha) = 7     3
lv 3: 4 + 1 (cha) = 5     2

[b]SPELL LIST:[/b]
[i]* denotes spell compendium[/i]

[u][b]0 level:[/u] 00000 0[/b] 
Acid Splash
Detect magic
Detect Poisen
Disrupt Undead
*Silent Portal
*Stick
*Launch bolt

[u][b]1st level:[/u] 00000 00[/b]
Expeditious retreat
Feather Fall
*low light vision
magic missle
Persistant Blade

[u][b]2nd level:[/u] 00000 00[/b]
Melf's acid arrow
bulls str
*Quick Potion

[u][b]3rd level:[/u] 00000[/b]
*Disrupt undead, Gtr
*Weapon of energy

[b][u]EQUIPMENT:[/b][/u]        [b]cost      weight[/b]
[i]** denotes magic item compendium[/i]

Chain mail, 
mitheral, +3        13,150      20 lb
Rapier,mw, +2 Keen   18,320       2 lb
club, +1, undead 
bane, disrupting      18,300
Xbow, lt        35.00    4.0
 bolts,mw X 50 (7 gp ea) 350       5.0
 bolts,+1 X 20(47 gp ea) 940      2.0
Dagger, +1, spell storing
(disrupt undead,gtr ATM) 8302       1.0
Backpack                2.00      2.0
Bedroll                 0.10      5.0
Flint/steel             1.0      ----
Grapple                 1.0       4.0
Rope, silk (100')      20.00      5.0
rataions x7             3.50      7.0
sunrods x6             14.00      6.0
spell comp pouch        5.00      2.0
thieve's tools, mw    100.00      2.0
whetstone               0.02      1.0
torch                   0.05      5.0 
explorer's oputfit      ---      ----

[b]SPECIAL ITEMS:[/b] 
[u]Amulet of aquatic salvation[/u](M68) 500 gp
Ring of protection +2     8000 gp
Ring of Sustance        2500 gp
Bag of holding typeII    5000 gp
wt 25 lbs, wt lim 500 lb, vol 70 ft cu
Boots of striding and springing     5500 gp

potions
healthful rest X2         100
blur X2                       600
cure serious X2         1500

spent so faar: 87,845.67 gp 

[u][i][b]Cash:[/b][/u][/i]    144gp   12sp    13cp
```


[sblock=history/background]
generl notes for now:

Born to a prostitute near the docks, he was mostly raised by the madamm or the house...she always taught him how to be shrewed, but also a kindness that she showed to her girls. when his mother was working the streets on night, she run afoul of some dormitian slavers who were trying to take her on a more permanant basis, killing her when she resisted fiercely. the madamm heard of the incursion and sent her own possee after them with the words, "I'll teach them filthy slavers to keep their thievin' hands off my girls!"

this pretty much started an overnight war between dormitians and this one house...he escaped when the fight was brought to his 'home' and as the building burned, he was slipped out the windo to the streets to escape...as far as he knows, he alone survived....

living off the streets as a youngster means only one occupation: thievery. food snatching that led to pickpocketing and cutpurses which led to plain street thuggery. he found a gang that dealt in those things, but once again there was competition for territory and befor he knew it there was a war going on, where all of his gang were killed or assimilated save him...once again he alone escaped...

Still needing to eat, so he started honing his skills in a more refined form of thievery: cat burgler...case a joint, raid it, sell the stuff and then eat for the first time in a week! that is untill he cased the wrong joint...that of the home and temple of Ge' Chen, sorcerer of the dragon blood (rread: dragon heratage)

this kind old man actually caught the young lad sneaking in his home while he had just sat down to a quiet evening of rice and vedgies...he followed him about his house watching how he showed the greatest respect for every thing there, with the exception of the occasionallly snached eaaasy to sell trinket. as the young Gerard was redeaying his exit, the ancient master spoke up, asking him what he wanted with the items he had taken, he answered in the only thing that came to mind: the truth. with an audible gulp, he spoke of eating, bathing and maybe some new clothing.the kind old master was wise so he invited him to joing him for food at his table. While Gerard ate and talked, the wise old master listened and watched...the bow was showning strange, yet familiar actions...while only a lit candle was all that illuminated the room Gerard was able to see even in the dimmist of light available (lo light vision)

this was only possible by the talent of a scerer like himself. He explaind many thing to gerard about what he might have experienced and invited him to stay the night...with the promise that he will let him keep the trinkets taken if he would listen to master Chen in the morning with the audince of one other. the next morning found gerard hampton under warm blankes and a roof over his head. a cup of hot tea, wam bath water soap and clean clothing were in the room as well....the smell of breakfast was just starting to reach his nostrols and that is all it took for him to geet moving.

tea drank, body washed and clean clothing donned, he waks to the commen room to find master chen and one other (none other then Wyace himself). the old master spoke of in born energies that can be shaped and called forth, that he wanted to help him under stand them and to hone his abilities and at the cost of just learning.Gerard was hooked...friendships were made over time, and he actually saw the old master as his father...over the past year Gerard has now learned how to use those energies, but the old hatred was always just under the serface...the dormithian slavers would pay someday...

General information:

escaped the fires of his past and the cold of the lonley nights by the spell Endure elements

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Rayex (Jun 11, 2008)

Ok, as requested, there's a RG thread up. Please post your finalized characters here.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 11, 2008)

Hmm, couple questions.

Re: Halford's character: 
Were we allowed to use intelligent weapons?
Also, your movement rate with Haste should only be 60, as the dervish's +10 movement rate is also an enhancement bonus.  Enhancement bonuses don't stack, they overlap.

RE: Scott Dewar's character


> Practiced Spellcaster
> (exchd for summ familiar (class))
> Improved Inititive (Human)
> 2 Weapon fighting (char lev 1)
> ...



I don't understand the 'practiced spellcaster exchanged for summon familar', where's that from?
Also, you don't have a lvl 6 feat listed.


As far as my own character, I'm still doing a couple touch ups and trying to make final decisions on spells, should be finished soon.


----------



## Halford (Jun 11, 2008)

Ah, yep got me there Jemal.  Sorry was forgetting that we always house rule that for all speed bonus classes the bonus does not count as enhancement.  60ft. is the correct speed, and that reduces the jump check mod. by 4 when hasted.


----------



## Rayex (Jun 11, 2008)

*nods* Im planing to look over the characters after they're posted in thr RG, to make sure you're "done" before I look them over. On the other hand, feel free to check eachother out as well, as several of you without a doubt know more stuff than me


----------



## Jemal (Jun 11, 2008)

Rayex - it's not about knowing more, it's just that 10 people are less likely to miss something than one or two.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 11, 2008)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Hmm, couple questions.
> RE: Scott Dewar's character
> 
> I don't understand the 'practiced spellcaster exchanged for summon familar', where's that from?
> Also, you don't have a lvl 6 feat listed.




as for the practiced spell caster thing ... that was a house rule of the original dm as to allowing me to switch those two. i have killed two birds with one crossbow bolt  here: level 6 feat is now praticed spell caster.if orgot to have the right lv 12 feat...that has changed too. i will work on it some more later.

i never have much use for familiars as a player.


----------



## Albedo (Jun 11, 2008)

Scott DeWar: May I make a suggestion? You have 7 Levels in Sorcerer and 5 levels of Rogue, but it seems to me that you aren't getting alot from your last levels in either class. If you don;t have any higher level goals for the rogue, you may want to shift your focus to an Arcane Trickster from the DMG. 

It wouldn't take alot for you to make the prereques, and you would gain full sneak attack and spell progression as you level, as well as a few nifty features. If you took out 1 rogue and 1 sorc, you would retain all abilities you currently have, and gain one more casting level. Just a thought...


----------



## Jemal (Jun 12, 2008)

I Agree with Albedo, though I have two alternatives that may work for you.  
Also, Albedo was wrong about oen thing: you do loose a little(VERY little) with the change.  Pros and Cons of each alternate have been included.
I'll compare each one to your current character, instead of comparing them to each other.  The first one is more caster oriented, the second is more Rogue/Attack oriented (though the differences are slight)
Also, One difference I'll point out between the two of them that may be missed is that although both have CL 12 and the ability to cast 4th lvl spells, the first one gains 1 additional 3rd and 4th lvl spell slot/day, and knows an additional 2nd, 3rd, and 4th lvl spell over the second one.

[sblock=Sorc6/Rogue3/Trickster3]
CONS: 
You'd have to find 7 skill points each for Decipher Script and Escape artist.
Loose 6 skill points.
Loose 2 HP due to HD drop
Loose Uncanny Dodge (Personally, this is the only one I'd actually hesitate over)

PROS: Sorc casting lvl 9 (Caster lvl 12), allowing 4th lvl spells (Upgrade from your current CL11 and 3rd lvl spells)
Ranged Legerdemain 1/day
Impromptu Sneak Attack 1/day
+1 Fortitude Save + 2 Reflex Save + 3 Will Save.
[/sblock]

[sblock=sorc6/rogue4/Trickster2]
CONS: 
You'd have to find 7 skill points each for Decipher Script and Escape artist.
Loose 2 skill points.
Loose 1 HP due to HD drop

PROS: Sorc Casting lvl 8 (CL 12), allowing 4th lvl spells (Upgrade from your current CL11 and 3rd lvl spells)
Ranged Legerdemain 1/day
+1 BAB, +3 Reflex Save, +3 Will Save
[/sblock]

Also, This has been proposed as a one-shot, so Craft Wands is probably going to be practically useless..


----------



## Jemal (Jun 12, 2008)

Also, RE: your familiar thing, a thought just occured to me.  If you were to take the Metamagic Specialist alternate class feature from PHB2[loosing familiar] (Assuming Rayex allows it, of course), you could replace your craft wands feat with a metamagic feat and be able to use it without using a full-round casting time normally applied to Spontaneous Metamagic.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 12, 2008)

hmmmm good advice all....let me think on it.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 13, 2008)

I should be able to do more work later today on my characteer.there may a few changes like what has been advised above to make.


----------



## Rayex (Jun 13, 2008)

A trickster would indeed be a good choice, and possibly quite fun to play, I hope. Anyway, things seems to be coming along nicely, and we soon have a full group ready to go kill stuff.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 14, 2008)

Well, my character is pretty much done Number wise.  
Now I have a problem, though.  In all my tweaking and thinking "hey I wonder how a spirit shaman/sacred fist would work" I've still been unable to think of anything for his/her background/personality... I'm drawing a complete blank on it..  
EEP.

I might revert back to the Monk/Horizon Walker (nameless one), as he at least I had some fluff for and knew how/what he is outside of numbers.

thoughts?  I know it's combat based, but I have absolutely nothing for the sacred fist except numbers on a sheet.   Which sucks, because I still love the idea of it.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 14, 2008)

@Jemal: Maybe something like an order of the Natural Weapon (bad name, I know), that follows a stringent order, that only beings that fight with natural weapons to protect nature/whatever are pure enough to join. So he begins his empty handed path.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 15, 2008)

here is what i have been chewing on. sorry it took so long. bad sunburn complicated by other health issues.

Ok here is a thought...how about :

rogue 2 fighter 2 sorcerer 6 prc: eldrich Knight 2 (favored class: sorcerer)

I blame the change on my ...health! yeah, my messed up sunburn! Yeah, yeah that's the ticket!

still yet another update:
GERARD HAMPTON 
work in progress

```
[sblock=personal info]
[b]str[/b]   12  +1   4 pt  sorc6/rog2/ftr 2/
[b]dex[/b]   15  +2   8 pt   PRC: Eld. Knt 2
[b]con[/b]   14  +2   6 pt  hp:77    exp: 66,000
i[b]nt[/b]   15  +2   8 pt   bab:+8   grapp:+9
[b]wis[/b]   12  +1   4 pt  Init: +6
[b]chr[/b]   18  +4   8 pt
Level 4, 8 and 12 ability increase: 
+1 to charisma at each.
[/sblock]
[sblock=combat]
[b][u]COMBAT:[/b] [/u] 

[b]SAVES: base abil  misc  total[/b]
[u]Fort[/u]     8    +2    --    +10
[u]Reflex[/u]   3    +2    --    +5
[u]will[/u]     5    +1    --    +6

[b]ARMOR:[/b]chain mail, mitheral +3

[B][U]ARMOR CLASS;[/u][/b] 22
[B][U]TOUCH[/B][/U]         17 
[B][U]FLATFOOTED:[/B][/U]  20

[b]type[/b] light [b]bonus:[/b]+5 [b]max dex:[/b]+4 
[b]spell fail:[/b]20% [b]ACP: [/b]-2 
[b]Mv:[/b]   [b]wt[/b]20 lb
[u]chain mail, mithral +3[/u] 
armor bonus +5, dex +2, magic +3,
 ring of protection +2

[b]WEAPONSs:[/b]
[u][b]          att   dam     crit   range  type[/u][/b]
[u]Rapier[/u] +13/+8 d6 +3   15-20/X2   ---      P
[u]Lite X bow[/u] +11/+6 d8+1 19-20/x2   80       P 
[u]Dagger[/u]  +10/+5 d4 +2 19-20/x2 10 P/S 
[u]club[/u] +11/+6   d6+2   x2   ---    b
vs undead: +13/+8 d6+2d6+4
 
[b][u]Rapier:[/b][/u] +2, Keen
[b][u]x bow bolts:[/b][/u]mwk or magic +1
[b][u]dagger:[/b][/u] +1, 
spell storing: (disrupt undead, gtr +10d8 vs undead)
[b][u]club: [/b][/u] +1, disrupting, 
undead bane (dc14 or destroyed)

[/sblock]
[sblock=skills and feats]
[b][u]SKILLS AND FEATS:[/b][/u]

[b]FEATS:[/b]
Sneak attack (class)
Trap finding (class)
Evasion (class)

Improved Inititive (Human)
2 Weapon fighting (Char lev 1)
2 Weapon Defense (Char lev 3)
Weapon Finesse (Fighter lev 1)
somatic weaponry(fighter lev 2)cmp mag pg 47
Practiced Spellcaster(char lvl 6)cmp arcn pg 82
Acidic splatter (Char Lev 9) Comp mage pg 37
Weapon focus, rapier (eld knt lev 1) 
Quick Draw (Char Level 12 ) 

[u]Skill points[/u] 105

[b]SKILLS:[/b]             Ranks Abil  misc   total
Appraise (r) int      +1     +2   --     +3
Balence (r) dex       +1     +2   --     +3
Bluff (r,S) cha       +1     +4   --     +5
Climb (r) str         +2     +1   --      +3
Conctr (S) con        +8     +2   --     +10
Dciph Script (r) int  +2     +2   --     +4
Disable Dev (r) int   +9     +2   --     +11
Disguise (r) cha      +1     +4   --     +5
Esc Art (r) dex       +1     +2   --     +3
Gath info (r) cha     +5     +4   --     +9
Hide (r) dex          +6     +2   --     +8
Jump (r) str          +5     +1   --    +6
Know: Arcana (S) int  +5     +2   --     +7
Know: local (r) int   +2     +2   --     +4
Listen (r) wis        +8     +1   --     +9
Move silent (r) dex   +8     +2   --     +10
Open Locks (r) dex    +8     +2   --     +10
Ride (f) dex          +2     +2    -- +4
Search (r) int        +7     +2   --     +9
Sense Motive (r) wis  +2     +1   --     +3
Slight of Hand(r) dex +1     +2   --     +3
Spellcraft (S) int     +6    +2   +2     +10
Spot (r)wis            +7     +1   --     +8
Swim (r) str           +1     +1   --     +2
Tumble (r) dex         +4     +2   +2     +8
Use Mag Dev (r) cha    +1     +4   +2     +7
Use Rope (r) dex       +1     +2   --     +3
syn:
jum:  tumble
Know arcana: spellcraft
spellcraft: use mag dev

[b][u]LANGUAGES:[/b][/u] 
[/sblock]
[sblock=spells]
[b][u]SPELLS:(casts spells at +4 levls from
feat: praticed spell caster and 
eldrich knight lev 2 add +1)[/u] 
Casts as 11th level[/b]

[b]spells per day:     spells known:[/b]
lv 0: 6 + 0 (ch) = 6     7
lv 1: 6 + 1 (ch) = 7     5
lv 2: 6 + 1 (ch) = 7     3
lv 3: 4 + 1 (ch) = 5     2

[b]SPELL LIST:[/b]
[i]* denotes spell compendium[/i]

[u][b]0 level:[/u] 00000 0[/b] 
Acid Splash
Detect magic
Detect Poisen
Disrupt Undead
*Silent Portal
*Stick
*Launch bolt

[u][b]1st level:[/u] 00000 00[/b]
Expeditious retreat
Feather Fall
*low light vision
magic missle
Persistant Blade

[u][b]2nd level:[/u] 00000 00[/b]
Melf's acid arrow
bulls str
*Quick Potion

[u][b]3rd level:[/u] 00000[/b]
*Disrupt undead, Gtr
*Weapon of energy
[/sblock]
[sblock=eqpt]
[b][u]EQUIPMENT:[/b][/u]        [b]cost      weight[/b]
[i]** denotes magic item compendium[/i]

Chain mail, 
mitheral, +3        13,150      20 lb
Rapier,mw, +2 Keen   18,320       2 lb
club, +1, undead 
bane, disrupting      18,300
Xbow, lt        35.00    4.0
 bolts,mw X 50 (7 gp ea) 350       5.0
 bolts,+1 X 20(47 gp ea) 940      2.0
Dagger, +1, spell storing
(disrupt undead,gtr ATM) 8302       1.0
Backpack                2.00      2.0
Bedroll                 0.10      5.0
Flint/steel             1.0      ----
Grapple                 1.0       4.0
Rope, silk (100')      20.00      5.0
rataions x7             3.50      7.0
sunrods x6             14.00      6.0
spell comp pouch        5.00      2.0
thieve's tools, mw    100.00      2.0
whetstone               0.02      1.0
torch                   0.05      5.0 
explorer's oputfit      ---      ----

[b]SPECIAL ITEMS:[/b] 
[u]Amulet of aquatic salvation[/u](M68) 500 gp
Ring of protection +2       8000 gp
Ring of Sustance          2500 gp
Bag of holding typeII      5000 gp
wt 25 lbs, wt lim 500 lb, vol 70 ft cu
Boots of striding and springing   5500 gp

potions
healthful rest X2        100
blur X2                    600
cure serious X2         1500

spent so faar: 87,845.67 gp 

[u][i][b]Cash:[/b][/u][/i]    144gp   12sp    13cp
[/sblock]


[sblock=history/background]
generl notes for now:

Born to a prostitute near the docks, he was mostly raised by the madamm or the house...she always taught him how to be shrewed, but also a kindness that she showed to her girls. when his mother was working the streets on night, she run afoul of some dormitian slavers who were trying to take her on a more permanant basis, killing her when she resisted fiercely. the madamm heard of the incursion and sent her own possee after them with the words, "I'll teach them filthy slavers to keep their thievin' hands off my girls!"

this pretty much started an overnight war between dormitians and this one house...he escaped when the fight was brought to his 'home' and as the building burned, he was slipped out the windo to the streets to escape...as far as he knows, he alone survived....

living off the streets as a youngster means only one occupation: thievery. food snatching that led to pickpocketing and cutpurses which led to plain street thuggery. he found a gang that dealt in those things, but once again there was competition for territory and befor he knew it there was a war going on, where all of his gang were killed or assimilated save him...once again he alone escaped...

Still needing to eat, so he started honing his skills in a more refined form of thievery: cat burgler...case a joint, raid it, sell the stuff and then eat for the first time in a week! that is untill he cased the wrong joint...that of the home and temple of Ge' Chen, sorcerer of the dragon blood (rread: dragon heratage)

this kind old man actually caught the young lad sneaking in his home while he had just sat down to a quiet evening of rice and vedgies...he followed him about his house watching how he showed the greatest respect for every thing there, with the exception of the occasionallly snached eaaasy to sell trinket. as the young Gerard was redeaying his exit, the ancient master spoke up, asking him what he wanted with the items he had taken, he answered in the only thing that came to mind: the truth. with an audible gulp, he spoke of eating, bathing and maybe some new clothing.the kind old master was wise so he invited him to joing him for food at his table. While Gerard ate and talked, the wise old master listened and watched...the bow was showning strange, yet familiar actions...while only a lit candle was all that illuminated the room Gerard was able to see even in the dimmist of light available (lo light vision)

this was only possible by the talent of a scerer like himself. He explaind many thing to gerard about what he might have experienced and invited him to stay the night...with the promise that he will let him keep the trinkets taken if he would listen to master Chen in the morning with the audince of one other. the next morning found gerard hampton under warm blankes and a roof over his head. a cup of hot tea, wam bath water soap and clean clothing were in the room as well....the smell of breakfast was just starting to reach his nostrols and that is all it took for him to geet moving.

tea drank, body washed and clean clothing donned, he waks to the commen room to find master chen and one other (none other then Wyace himself). the old master spoke of in born energies that can be shaped and called forth, that he wanted to help him under stand them and to hone his abilities and at the cost of just learning.Gerard was hooked...friendships were made over time, and he actually saw the old master as his father...over the past year Gerard has now learned how to use those energies, but the old hatred was always just under the serface...the dormithian slavers would pay someday...

General information:

escaped the fires of his past and the cold of the lonley nights by the spell Endure elements

[/sblock]
```


----------



## Rayex (Jun 15, 2008)

I realized that here, as well as in my other game, I'd made a slight mistake about HP gain on levels. It was supposed to be 3/4 of max, not average+1. Sorry for the confusion about this, please update your characters accordingly!


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 16, 2008)

Perhaps you should change your initial post in regard of HPs?

I have big problem to finish up my character. Perhaps my heart isn't really on it. Would it be fine if I change my character concept to elf or half-elf hexblade?
I would like to use the dark companion class feature from PH2. It is on Crystal Keep. basically:
loose familiar= gain mobile de-buff effect in the shape of a panther (without stats)


----------



## Rayex (Jun 16, 2008)

WD: Im ok with that, if it doesnt take 2 weeks to make it 

Jemal & Scott: Any ETA on those characters? If they're done, please post'em in the RG thread.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 16, 2008)

Came up with enough fluff info to be able to play the Shaman, so I posted her in the RG.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 17, 2008)

> Starting level 12
> Stats: 36 point buy.
> HP: Max first level, then average+1 levels thereafter.
> 88,000 gold.
> ...



[sblock=Hexblade]
str 16 +3 8 pt +1 4th level
dex 14 +2 6 pt
con 16 +3 8 pt +1 8th level
int 14 +2 6 pt
wis 08 -1 2 pt
chr 16 +3 8 pt  +1 12th level

Feats:
H: Practised Spellcaster
1: Power Attack
3: Imp. Buckler Defense
6: Combat Expertise
9: Imp trip
12: Combat Reflexes

using a Guisarme

Spells Known:
(4) 1 - Backbiter, Charm Person, Entropic Shield, T.'s Hideous Laughter
(4) 2 - Alter Self, Glitterdust, Invisibility, Whirling Blade
(3) 3 - Hound of Doom, Slow, Dispel Magic

Skills (ranks only): 60 ranks
Bluff: 10
Concentration: 8
Diplomacy: 15
Intimidate: 15
Spellcraft: 5
Know Arcane: 5
UMD (cc): 1 (2)

Guisarme +2       8.309gp

Mithral Breastplate moderate fortification +2     20.200gp     15lbs
Ring of Protection + 3           18.000
Mithral Buckler +2              5.015gp

Vest of resistance + 4        16.000gp
Amulet of nat armor +2    8.000gp
Cloak of Charisma +2  4.000gp
Belt of Strength +2   4.000gp
83.524

Handy Haversack 2.000gp  12lbs
Bedroll 1sp 5lbs
Flint and Steel 1gp
Pouch, Belt 1gp 0.5lbs
Traveller's Outfit 1gp (5 lbs)
2x Waterskin 2gp 8lbs
3x Rations 3gp
Whetstone 2cp 1lbs
Sunrod (x4) 8gp 4lbs
Healing potion cure moderate (x8) 2.400gp
4.416,12

Remaining money: 59gp 8sp 8cp
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 17, 2008)

Rayex said:
			
		

> WD: Im ok with that, if it doesnt take 2 weeks to make it
> 
> Jemal & Scott: Any ETA on those characters? If they're done, please post'em in the RG thread.



sorry...perhaps today!!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 17, 2008)

Scott DeWar said:
			
		

> sorry...perhaps today!!




and here is what i have thus far...Critique anyone?
where is the list of hp via dice found for 75% of max?
75% hp:
1 r 6 +con 
2 r 4 +con
3 f 7 +con
4 s 3 +con
5 s 3 +con
6 f 8 +con
7 s 3 +con
8 s 3 +con
9 s 3 +con
10 s 3 +con
11 ek 5 +con
12 ek 4 +con
con bonus = 24
hp =52+24=76

```
[sblock=Gerard's latest update]
[sblock=personal info]
sorc6/rog2/ftr 2/PRC: Eld. Knt 2
[b]str[/b]   12  +1   4 pt  [b]hp:[/b]76 
[b]dex[/b]   15  +2   8 pt  [b]exp:[/b]66,000
[b]con[/b]   14  +2   6 pt  [b]bab:[/b]+8/+5
[b]Int[/b]   15  +2   8 pt  [b]grapp:[/b]+9
[b]wis[/b]   12  +1   4 pt [b]Init:[/b] +6

[b]chr[/b]   18  +4   8 pt
Level 4, 8 and 12 ability increase: 
+1 to charisma at each.
[/sblock]
[sblock=combat]
[b][u]COMBAT:[/b] [/u] 

[b]SAVES: base abil  misc  total[/b]
[u]Fort[/u]      8    +2    --    +10
[u]Reflex[/u]    3    +2    --    +5
[u]will[/u]      5    +1    --    +6

[b]ARMOR:[/b]chain mail, mitheral +3

[B][U]ARMOR CLASS;[/u][/b] 22
[B][U]TOUCH[/B][/U]         17 
[B][U]FLATFOOTED:[/B][/U]  20

[b]type[/b] light [b]bonus:[/b]+5 [b]max dex:[/b]+4 
[b]spell fail:[/b]20% [b]ACP: [/b]-2 
[b]Mv:[/b]   [b]wt[/b]20 lb
[u]chain mail, mithral +3[/u] 
armor bonus +5, dex +2, magic +3,
 ring of protection +2

[b]WEAPONSs:[/b]
[u][b]          att  dam   crit rng type[/u][/b]
[u]Rapier[/u]    +13/+8 d6+3 15-20/X2 ---  P
[u]Lte X bow[/u] +11/+6 d8+1 19-20/x2 80 P 
[u]Dagger[/u]    +10/+5 d4+2 19-20/x2 10 P/S 
[u]club[/u]      +11/+6 d6+2 x2   ---   b
vs undead: +13/+8 d6+2d6+4  ---   b
 
[b][u]Rapier:[/b][/u] +2, Keen
[b][u]x bow bolts:[/b][/u]mwk or magic +1
[b][u]dagger:[/b][/u] +1, 
spell storing: (disrupt undead, gtr 
+10d8 vs undead)
[b][u]club: [/b][/u] +1, disrupting, 
undead bane (dc14 or destroyed)

[/sblock]
[sblock=skills and feats]
[b][u]SKILLS AND FEATS:[/b][/u]

[b]FEATS:[/b]
Sneak attack (class)
Trap finding (class)
Evasion (class)

Improved Inititive (Human)
2 Weapon fighting (Char lev 1)
2 Weapon Defense (Char lev 3)
Weapon Finesse (Fighter lev 1)
somatic wpnry(fighter lv 2)
-cmp mag pg 47
Practiced Spllcstr(char lv 6)
-cmp arcn pg 82
Acidic splatter(Char Lev 9)
-Comp mage pg 37
Weapon focus, rapier (eld knt lev 1) 
Quick Draw (Char Level 12 ) 

[u]Skill points[/u] 105

[b]SKILLS:[/b]           Ranks Abil misc total
Appraise  int      +1   +2   --  +3
Balence  dex       +1   +2   --  +3
Bluff  cha         +1   +4   --  +5
Climb  str         +2   +1   --  +3
Conctr  con        +8   +2   -- +10
Dciph Script  int  +2   +2   --  +4
Disable Dev  int   +9   +2   -- +11
Disguise  cha      +1   +4   --  +5
Esc Art  dex       +1   +2   --  +3
Gath info  cha     +5   +4   --  +9
Hide  dex          +6   +2   --  +8
Jump  str          +5   +1   --  +6
Know: Arcana  int  +5   +2   --  +7
Know: local  int   +2   +2   --  +4
Listen  wis        +8   +1   --  +9
Move silent  dex   +8   +2   -- +10
Open Locks  dex    +8   +2   -- +10
Ride  dex          +2   +2    -- +4
Search  int        +7   +2   --  +9
Sense Motive  wis  +2   +1   --  +3
Slight of Hand dex +1   +2   --  +3
Spellcraft  int    +6   +2   +2 +10
Spot wis           +7   +1   --  +8
Swim  str          +1   +1   --  +2
Tumble  dex        +4   +2   +2  +8
Use Mag Dev  cha   +1   +4   +2  +7
Use Rope  dex      +1   +2   --  +3
syn:
jum:  tumble
Know arcana: spellcraft
spellcraft: use mag dev

[b][u]LANGUAGES:[/b][/u] 
[/sblock]
[sblock=spells]
[b][u]SPELLS:(casts spells at +4 levls 
fromfeat: praticed spell caster 
and eldrich knight lev 2 add +1)[/u] 
Casts as 11th level[/b]

[b]spells per day:     spells known:[/b]
lv 0: 6 + 0 (ch) = 6     7
lv 1: 6 + 1 (ch) = 7     5
lv 2: 6 + 1 (ch) = 7     3
lv 3: 4 + 1 (ch) = 5     2

[b]SPELL LIST:[/b]
[i]* denotes spell compendium[/i]

[u][b]0 level:[/u] 00000 0[/b] 
Acid Splash
Detect magic
Detect Poisen
Disrupt Undead
*Silent Portal
*Stick
*Launch bolt

[u][b]1st level:[/u] 00000 00[/b]
Expeditious retreat
Feather Fall
*low light vision
magic missle
Persistant Blade

[u][b]2nd level:[/u] 00000 00[/b]
Melf's acid arrow
bulls str
*Quick Potion

[u][b]3rd level:[/u] 00000[/b]
*Disrupt undead, Gtr
*Weapon of energy
[/sblock]
[sblock=eqpt]
[b][u]EQUIPMENT:[/b][i]** denotes magic item compendium[/i]
[/u]           [b]cost         weight[/b]


Chain mail, 
mitheral, +3        13,150      20 lb
Rapier,mw, +2 Keen  18,320       2 lb
club, +1, undead 
bane, disrupting    18,300
Xbow, lt                35       4.0
 bolts,mwX50 (7 gp ea) 350       5.0
 bolts,+1X20(47 gp ea) 940      2.0
Dagger, +1, spell storing (disrupt undead,gtr
stored  ATM) 8302       1.0
Backpack                2.00      2.0
Bedroll                 0.10      5.0
Flint/steel             1.0      ----
Grapple                 1.0       4.0
Rope, silk (100')      20.00      5.0
rataions x7             3.50      7.0
sunrods x6             14.00      6.0
spell comp pouch        5.00      2.0
thieve's tools, mw    100.00      2.0
whetstone               0.02      1.0
torch                   0.05      5.0 
explorer's oputfit      ---      ----

[b]SPECIAL ITEMS:[/b] 
[u]Amulet of aquatic salvation[/u](M68) 500 gp
Ring of protection +2          8000 gp
Ring of Sustance                 2500 gp
Bag of holding typeII           5000 gp
wt 25 lbs, wt lim 500 lb, vol 70 ft cu
Boots of striding and springing 5500 gp

potions
healthful rest X2         100
blur X2                   600
cure serious X2          1500

spent so faar: 87,845.67 gp 

[u][i][b]Cash:[/b][/u][/i]    144gp   12sp    13cp
[/sblock]
```


[sblock=history/background]
generl notes for now:

Born to a prostitute near the docks, he was mostly raised by the madamm or the house...she always taught him how to be shrewed, but also a kindness that she showed to her girls. when his mother was working the streets on night, she run afoul of some dormitian slavers who were trying to take her on a more permanant basis, killing her when she resisted fiercely. the madamm heard of the incursion and sent her own possee after them with the words, "I'll teach them filthy slavers to keep their thievin' hands off my girls!"

this pretty much started an overnight war between dormitians and this one house...he escaped when the fight was brought to his 'home' and as the building burned, he was slipped out the windo to the streets to escape...as far as he knows, he alone survived....

living off the streets as a youngster means only one occupation: thievery. food snatching that led to pickpocketing and cutpurses which led to plain street thuggery. he found a gang that dealt in those things, but once again there was competition for territory and befor he knew it there was a war going on, where all of his gang were killed or assimilated save him...once again he alone escaped...

Still needing to eat, so he started honing his skills in a more refined form of thievery: cat burgler...case a joint, raid it, sell the stuff and then eat for the first time in a week! that is untill he cased the wrong joint...that of the home and temple of Ge' Chen, sorcerer of the dragon blood (rread: dragon heratage)

this kind old man actually caught the young lad sneaking in his home while he had just sat down to a quiet evening of rice and vedgies...he followed him about his house watching how he showed the greatest respect for every thing there, with the exception of the occasionallly snached eaaasy to sell trinket. as the young Gerard was redeaying his exit, the ancient master spoke up, asking him what he wanted with the items he had taken, he answered in the only thing that came to mind: the truth. with an audible gulp, he spoke of eating, bathing and maybe some new clothing.the kind old master was wise so he invited him to joing him for food at his table. While Gerard ate and talked, the wise old master listened and watched...the bow was showning strange, yet familiar actions...while only a lit candle was all that illuminated the room Gerard was able to see even in the dimmist of light available (lo light vision)

this was only possible by the talent of a scerer like himself. He explaind many thing to gerard about what he might have experienced and invited him to stay the night...with the promise that he will let him keep the trinkets taken if he would listen to master Chen in the morning with the audince of one other. the next morning found gerard hampton under warm blankes and a roof over his head. a cup of hot tea, wam bath water soap and clean clothing were in the room as well....the smell of breakfast was just starting to reach his nostrols and that is all it took for him to geet moving.

tea drank, body washed and clean clothing donned, he waks to the commen room to find master chen and one other (none other then Wyace himself). the old master spoke of in born energies that can be shaped and called forth, that he wanted to help him under stand them and to hone his abilities and at the cost of just learning.Gerard was hooked...friendships were made over time, and he actually saw the old master as his father...over the past year Gerard has now learned how to use those energies, but the old hatred was always just under the serface...the dormithian slavers would pay someday...

General information:

escaped the fires of his past and the cold of the lonley nights by the spell Endure elements

[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Jun 18, 2008)

there actually isn't a list, it's just math.
3/4 of 4 is 3
3/4 of 6 is 4.5
3/4 of 8 is 6
3/4 of 10 is 7.5
3/4 of 12 is 9.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 18, 2008)

so alternate between 4 and 5 for d6 and 7 and 8 for d10?

so no max at first? if not, then i have my calculations. i left it as is so it can be checked.

am i missing anything on my character? if not I will post him on the RG


----------



## Halford (Jun 18, 2008)

Okay so 6d8 + 6d10+24 for 14 con with one of the d8 being maxed for the first die should come to 107?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 18, 2008)

Halford said:
			
		

> Okay so 6d8 + 6d10+24 for 14 con with one of the d8 being maxed for the first die should come to 107?



times point seven five...and i saw nothing about a maxed first die.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 19, 2008)

> HP: *Max first level*, then average+1 levels thereafter.





> I realized that here, as well as in my other game, I'd made a slight mistake about *HP gain on levels*. It was supposed to be 3/4 of max, not average+1. Sorry for the confusion about this, please update your characters accordingly!



He's just changing the avg +1 to 3/4.

Halford as Example: 
6d8 + 6d10 + 24 = 
8 + (5X6) + (6X7.5) + 24=
8 + 30 + 45 + 24 = 
107

MYself as example: 
12d8+12 = 
8 + (11x6) + 12 = 
8 + 66 + 12 = 
86


----------



## Rayex (Jun 19, 2008)

Yes, Jemal is Correct. Max first, 3/4 thereafter.

So, still lacking 2 characters in the RG to get this starting.
I've decided to use Excel for mapping, atleast untill I find something better to use (Any ideas or suggestions?)
So as soon as the last 2 characters are up and finalized, we're going.

As for those already in the RG; I've had some looks, and cant really see anything wrong there.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 19, 2008)

Rayex said:
			
		

> Ok, as requested, there's a RG thread up. Please post your finalized characters here.




sorry, i just realized you wanted to check them out at the rg thread and not here. I have posted Gerard there. still tweaking the spacing on every theing, but the actual mechanics of the character is all done.


----------



## Halford (Jun 20, 2008)

As to mapping I myself have been having horrendous problems figuring out an easy way to do this - being virtually useless with computers.  I settled on Dunnjinni, the demo was great, but you do have to shell out $40.  What's more my copy does not work and I had to contact the company for a downloadable version, which I am currently downloading.
If you are interested - and I know $40 is a lot for a mapping program I'll let you know how it goes soon.

Incidently anyone in Raven Marches thats part of the reason I have been so tardy posting I am about to post an apology and brief explaination on the thread.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 20, 2008)

Some on the board use MapTools with great success:

http://rptools.net/doku.php?id=maptool:intro


----------



## Rayex (Jun 20, 2008)

WD; How's your hexblade coming along? As soon as he's finalized, Im gonna go ahead and start this.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 20, 2008)

Will update in a few hours. Using The main character from "The Witcher" for inspiration


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 21, 2008)

Sorry, son throwed up all night. Will actualize as soon as possible.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 21, 2008)

sorry to hear that man...take care of him first is my vote!


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks, but he is better now (here is 2:50 pm).
(Maybe he had just eaten something wrong.)

Any way, crunch is ready, only some math to do.

For background, I will nearly complete take the Darkhunter theme (PH2 p 46).


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 22, 2008)

could i get somone to chek my math on gerard hampton: secret scorcerous undead hunter from the Chen-do monestary?

i think he is ready!


----------



## Rayex (Jun 23, 2008)

I cant seem to find anything what needs corrections.


So, here's the IC thread.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 24, 2008)

WaHooooo!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 27, 2008)

its going to be fun trying to find all of the threads i frequent again!


----------



## Rayex (Jun 28, 2008)

Ok, I am back. Lets get this thing going now!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 28, 2008)

in case there are troubles with your links, check this out:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/showpost.php?p=4336930&postcount=181


----------



## Halford (Jun 28, 2008)

Excellent lets roll.  Incidently is anyone else suddenly seeing the text they type as black? Because I am...

Oh and Rayex K'inta is up in The Raven Marches btw.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 1, 2008)

fwi: yesturday there was a power outage in my neighborhood and i did not have poswer till midnight, at which time i had already crashed. sorry for any delays.

i will try and get caught up asap


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 13, 2008)

Marching could go first to maximize the benefit of his reach weapon.

Or second after the one with trapfinding skills.


----------



## Rayex (Jul 20, 2008)

*pokes the group*

Whats up? Time to put the nails in the coffin already?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 20, 2008)

Rayex said:


> *pokes the group*
> 
> Whats up? Time to put the nails in the coffin already?



ow! quit that! i'm looking to see if there is invisble undead here *gazes about room* ... sees rayex....pokes rayex..."sorry, you regestered on my detect undead.


----------



## Halford (Jul 20, 2008)

Rayex said:


> *pokes the group*
> 
> Whats up? Time to put the nails in the coffin already?




I hope not!  If I could make the sentence "I need a poke now and then" lack innuendo I would now use it - I guess I just did, use it that is not make it innuendo free.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 2, 2008)

Rayex is on vacation, right? till mid august?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 1, 2008)

**Bump**

Oh where oh where has our dm gone, oh where oh where could he be? (please, can we start back up?)


----------

